# The North Face gear



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Is there some unspoken rule about snowboarders not wearing northface gear? I've noticed lately that I am quite in the minority when it comes to northface jackets on the mountain among snowboarders, which I kinda perplexed about. I mean its certainly not the quality of the product, as they are probably near the top when it comes to snow gear, but its overwhelmingly slanted towards skiers, yet around campus there doesn't seem to be any lack of northface gear. Is it a rebellion thing or something? :dunno: What is everyone's thoughts


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my $.02:

north face is SOLID gear. i will admit, its a bit too pricey for my liking but to each their own. the problem with it is because of its price its become more of a fashion statement than anything else. this is why you see more northface on campus than on the mountain.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea, its maybe a little pricey compared to some of the brands, but Burton jackets are nearly as much if not more for some of their gear, and yet I see those everywhere. I think "fashion" is just as important to alot of snowboarders as well, because alot of them pick equipment based on color and the graphics on the topsheet as much as specs and features, so I think there is some underlying dislike for the northface. Basically, I went from helly hansen, to a burton jacket, to a northface jacket. The burton literally fell apart in ~1.5 seasons, and the helly hansen and northface jackets have barely shown any wear at all, with more use, so I'm just curious why this is the case that its so unpopular.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

it's probably because it's not the cool thing to wear. Most people that I know just whore themselves out with Burton whether they are good or not. I think Northface is definitely an acquired taste and not too many people think it's "hip" enough to justify spending that much. It's kinda like the Nike vs Reebok. Most people just go with Nike because it's the "better" brand.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I'm new to snowboarding, but I have been shopping around for some clothes (you guys should see the ghetto-rigged snowboarding gear I'be scrounged up for this season as I take my lessons)), so I have a pretty unmolded mind when it comes to what to wear.

I've looked at North Face, because I've heard nothing but great things about the quality, AND because I like the looks of them, too. But yeah.. those prices, my god! If NF stuff ever showed up Whiskey Militia or SAC, then maybe, but otherwise.... I don't think so.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a good bit of North Face stuff that I wear for multiple other activities. I have worn it boarding on a few occasions. Problem I have found with it is that it is much more form fitting than the board specific stuff. Kinda snug in the knees, and snug around the middle if you sit down to strap in.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

SCZ71 said:


> I have a good bit of North Face stuff that I wear for multiple other activities. I have worn it boarding on a few occasions. Problem I have found with it is that it is much more form fitting than the board specific stuff. Kinda snug in the knees, and snug around the middle if you sit down to strap in.


Good point, my jacket is a little snug in the middle also which makes its somewhat difficult to strap in without exposing your bare back to the cold sometimes


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

They don't do any marketing towards snowboarders. When was the last time you remember seeing an add for North Face in Transwold? They have traditionaly been known for making ski and mountaineering specific goods. However, they do make some great clothes that function very well for snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Northface and Mountain Hardwear is actually really popular up here in Montana. Burton is still popular, but I would say there are a fairly large numbers of boarders who rock Northface gear. Stuff is really high quality and a lot warmer then most of the snowboarding brands. Works really great for the cold ass days out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I have an North Face fleece, and I absolutely love it. That thng keeps me warm on the coldest of days when I need to layer.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

yea i use a north face hard shell and i love it. the pockets are great and it alwayss keeps me dry (gore-tex) and windproof. i think its actually pretty comfortable as well


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Me and my friends mostly use North Face gear. I use it for snowboarding and as casual wear. I still have stuff from them that's pretty old, so I know that they make a quality product.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

My gf and I still have our NF snowboard pants and I love Apex Bionic jacket, but everyone in NYC seems to wear North Face during the winter. Most of the times it's North Fake but it's gotten to the point you end up looking like everyone else. And there's a lot of people who you know can't afford it and they are wearing the $400+ models, and so are their 3 children. I guess to them it's a status symbol like Timberlands and Coach purses. So now the exclusive factor is gone when EVERYONE has one. Btw if you want to see tons of people wearing NF jackets go to the east coast mtns.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I actually bought a "Goretex North Face" shell jacket w/ removable fleece, pants, and glove set in China for like 40 bucks while i was traveling there for work. I highly doubt that it was an actual north face jacket, in fact im 100% positive it was a ripoff after looking up online. 

But ill tell you what, even fake North Face was awesome! I got about a season and a half on the jacket before a rip in the armpit started to form, but i think that was from throwing it over chairs not wearing..pants lasted me two whole seasons..i could probably just waterproof them a few times and use longer but i just bought some 20k pants from Sierra when they were on sale instead...gloves lasted me 2 years too before they bit the dust from seams failing...even now that the shell is gone the fleece is good as new...40-50 bucks for nearly two seasons, good deal if you ask me!

I now have a Mountain Hardware performance shell, which is as far as i can tell the exact same thing as North Face shells..they are the same company now so im not sure why they didnt consolidate their naming. When i went into the Columbia employee store here in Oregon(buddy got me a pass, 50% off all stuff whoot 400 dollar shell for 200!) i dont recall there being many if any North Face jackets..they were all Mtn Hardware...

The only thing I wish the jacket had was a longer skirt, and slightly larger arm cuffs. Now that i have under gloves rather than gauntlets for next year i think it will be perfect.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I wear a lot of North Face stuff because I go to a factory outlet store every year. It's great stuff: superb quality, but the full retail price.....ouch. 
I couldn't even consider replacing the stuff I have at full retail.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, its definitely great quality stuff. I almost picked up a jacket, but i had to wait till the next day to get paid, and by then someone took the only one that i liked and that fit


----------

